# Last meal of the day for pups



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Just curious what times people feed their last meal of the day to their pups/when their dogs were pups?

We have been feeding Ellie (9 weeks) at 7 am, 11am, 3pm and 6pm - we were hoping that by feeding at 6pm, she would poo before bed and go all night - but even when she poos before going to bed she still wakes up once a night for a wee and poo (she will sometimes go til 5:30 but can't make it til 6:30 when we get up).

Any thoughts........... Am so thankful she is only waking up once but would be nice if we could get her through til morning?


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

I feed my Mini Dachshund, Betty (20 weeks), at 6.30pm in the evening. She usually poops before bedtime but if she doesn't she can usually hold it until morning. 

We got Betty when she was 16wks and were told by the breeder that she still needed to get up at around 4.30am to go out. We only had to do that a couple of nights before she stopped needing too, although at that time she was waking up at around 6am anyway. 

She now sleeps through from about 10pm to 7am (when we get up) although could happily sleep all morning- I have to carry her outside for a wee 1st thing!

You may have a few more weeks of having to get up in the night but hopefully with a routine you will know what works best for pup and pup will know what to expect so might be able to hold it in!


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Strawberryearth said:


> I feed my Mini Dachshund, Betty (20 weeks), at 6.30pm in the evening. She usually poops before bedtime but if she doesn't she can usually hold it until morning.
> 
> We got Betty when she was 16wks and were told by the breeder that she still needed to get up at around 4.30am to go out. We only had to do that a couple of nights before she stopped needing too, although at that time she was waking up at around 6am anyway.
> 
> ...


Thank you  Glad your little one doesn't get up now for you  I am really pleased that Ellie only wakes up once a night - it's great for her little age but just wondered if we could change her schedule any to help her adjust to an all night sleep  Guess I will need to be a bit more patient


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Because I always gave my older dog a small meal a bit before my bedtime to stop her throwing up bile in the night, the puppy had one then too. Pup would poo almost straight afterwards (and still does), but the rest stayed in her till morning once she was past 14 weeks. Before 14 weeks I would get up and take her out. Fully trained by 18 weeks.

edited to add: that last meal was at 11pm. Still is. 'What time is it, Kite - could it be SUPPERTIME' as she races to the kitchen!
I think a 12 hour gap between meals is too long for a little one.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Burrowzig said:


> Because I always gave my older dog a small meal a bit before my bedtime to stop her throwing up bile in the night, the puppy had one then too. Pup would poo almost straight afterwards (and still does), but the rest stayed in her till morning once she was past 14 weeks. Before 14 weeks I would get up and take her out. Fully trained by 18 weeks.
> 
> edited to add: that last meal was at 11pm. Still is. 'What time is it, Kite - could it be SUPPERTIME' as she races to the kitchen!
> I think a 12 hour gap between meals is too long for a little one.


lol I just say "din-dins" now and Ellie already knows what that is 

I did wonder about giving her last meal later as it does seem a long time for little ones - I may have to rethink it - although last night, she actually slept through!! (and no poo from yesterday morning (she went twice then) til this morning!! (and went twice again))


----------

